#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  What is the best API for payment processing?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Most companies have built Application Programming Interface(APIs) for their customers or for their internal use.
APIs allow us to complete the action without leaving website.


Can you guys suggest me which are the best API for payment processing?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Most companies have built Application Programming Interface(APIs) for their customers or for their internal use.
> APIs allow us to complete the action without leaving website.
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest me which are the best API for payment processing?


Neteller. ...Square. ...*Stripe*. ...Paysafe. ...GoCardless. ...Trustly. ...*Dwolla*.

----------

